

Why I Rank My Friends By Income, IQ, And Attractiveness - rukshn
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-i-rank-my-friends-2014-4

======
CurtHagenlocher
Brilliant satire!

~~~
jsun
I don't think the author understands what the quantified self movement is
about...

data-points gathered by most "quantified self" tools are completely useless in
the hands of anyone except yourself (or someone who has weird fetishes about
your insulin levels)

It reads more like a leveraged sellout (leveragedsellout.com) piece than
commentary on quantified self...

